# Tow bars interfering with sensors.?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys an Galls.
Just wondering if anyone has had experience of having a tow bar fitted when you have sensors in the rear bumper panel.?

My Tiguan not only has a multitude of sensors but also has 'Park-Assist' and would a bar interfere with this facility?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hi Guys an Galls.
> Just wondering if anyone has had experience of having a tow bar fitted when you have sensors in the rear bumper panel.?
> 
> My Tiguan not only has a multitude of sensors but also has 'Park-Assist' and would a bar interfere with this facility?
> ...


Good question, I'd have to say yes I think, unless you could adjust the sensitivity somehow.

Found *this* Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha, thanks Kev.
Can you imagine if I (or anyone) adjusted the sensors to a self parking car.? We could end up in the river or someone's bonnet.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Ha ha ha, thanks Kev.
> Can you imagine if I (or anyone) adjusted the sensors to a self parking car.? We could end up in the river or someone's bonnet.
> 
> Ray.


No, that wouldn't do at all   Right VW is your next port of call, they must have realised that someone would need to tow.

Or a bit more focused than my last post.

http://www.mytiguan.com/index.php?/topic/4871-parking-sensors-warning/


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Mine had to be disconnected, but with twin reversing cameras, they aren't needed anyway.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK and thanks Kev.
I will have to resort to asking VW. But I'm sure getting a tow bar fitted by VW will be twice as expensive as any other fitting centre.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, just seen on another forum VW can charge up to £1,500 for tow bar and electrics.!!
But also found the sensors can be switched off from the consul.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> OK and thanks Kev.
> I will have to resort to asking VW. But I'm sure getting a tow bar fitted by VW will be twice as expensive as any other fitting centre.
> 
> Ray.


I'd be bit more cagy about it, Ray, ask what they can do, then if they can do something get a price just for that, I'd then get a approved one fitted where they have a clue and let VW sort the sensors afterwards.


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a 2008 Ford Focus with reversing sensors and haven't had a problem since fitting a towbar but with a caravan or trailer coupled I get the continuous tone from the sensor system when reversing - not sure if it's the coupling head being sensed or the actual trailer - probably the coupling because the trailer or caravan would be far enough back to give the pulsed tone related to distance.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

When we had our Santa Fe, the tow ball never affected the reversing sensors with no trailer on the back. I think a lot depends on the size of the bumper. location of the sensors and where the tow ball sits in relation to these items. Using a dedicated 13-pin wiring loom (not a generic one where you cut into the light loom) turned off the parking sensors when a 'van was attached. It also turned off the rear fog light/s on the car when coupled up so you didn't get glare up the front of the 'van.
Ours came from Witter (same as Hyundai dealer supply & fit) for around £500 with the dedicated electrics (£200 !!).


You'll probably get an answer over on Caravan Talk within the hour as many of the tuggers have a Tiguan.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Oops, sorry Ray, my earlier reply was thinking you were referring to a MH. My Volvo estate has reversing sensors and a discrete towbar with a removable ball. The sensors work fine with the ball in place.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys.
As the Tiguan has the 'Park-Assist' as well as various sensors, I was wondering if the ball would interfere with it parking itself with the ball in situ.?
Nothing to do with towing anything.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our bike rack triggers the sensors

So we need to switch them off

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Hi Guys an Galls.
> Just wondering if anyone has had experience of having a tow bar fitted when you have sensors in the rear bumper panel.?
> 
> My Tiguan not only has a multitude of sensors but also has 'Park-Assist' and would a bar interfere with this facility?
> ...


Can't help with the park assist, but I had a fixed tow bar fitted to my last Touareg that had rear parking sensors and I was strongly advised by VW to go for the more expensive removable type as the fixed "may" interfere with the sensors.

I went for the fixed and as soon as I put the car in reverse I got a full array of rear warning lights and alarms sounding. I wasn't very happy with my choice as for months afterwards, I had to deselect the rear sensors before reversing :frown2:

However, after a few months the car went back to VW for a bit of warranty work and while it was in the workshop I received a phone call asking if I had had the rear bumper off recently, as every parking sensor had been left disconnected.

I went along in person to explain to management that their fitters were the only people that had been anywhere near the car and as recompense, Mrs Blizz and myself were given free places on the Treg Unlimited off-road days they were doing back then.

And the best bit was that the fixed tow bar did not interfere at all with the parking sensors.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Blizz.

ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Get a third party towbar but make sure they fit the vehicle specific electrical kit. 

That will be configured to NOT interfere with any of the systems fitted. 
I have a Mazda 6 estate that has all manner of " clever" systems, no problems with the towbar.

Don't forget that the towbar fits BEHIND the rear bumper so is therefore BEHIND the sensors so it cannot affect them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Andy.
I feel lots more research is needed at this point. The Tiguan has yet to have it's first service after 17 months. Will see what a VW bar costs then.

Ray.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Get a third party towbar but make sure they fit the vehicle specific electrical kit.
> 
> That will be configured to NOT interfere with any of the systems fitted.
> I have a Mazda 6 estate that has all manner of " clever" systems, no problems with the towbar.
> ...


I think the problem that VW were envisaging with mine was a physical interference of the rear sensors picking up the presence of the tow ball as a solid object behind the car, the same as them picking up on a metal post or similar, rather than some conflict of the electrical systems.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Blizz.

Ray.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

bob-in-dav said:


> I have a 2008 Ford Focus with reversing sensors and haven't had a problem since fitting a towbar but with a caravan or trailer coupled I get the continuous tone from the sensor system when reversing - not sure if it's the coupling head being sensed or the actual trailer - probably the coupling because the trailer or caravan would be far enough back to give the pulsed tone related to distance.


Same here, we get continuous tone when reversing with trailer on, but no problems without the trailer, sensors work ok then.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

First off you will only (possibly) get interference when reverse is engaged. The way round that is to have a towbar with a removeable ball hitch!!

VW don't make their own towbars, they will buy them in the same as you can and probably add 50% to the bill !!.

Don't go to VW, use third party!!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> VW don't make their own towbars, they will buy them in the same as you can and probably add 50% to the bill !!


Yes, I think they fitted me a Westfalia if memory serves.


----------

